# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  Snake owners more males or females? Poll

## Darkice

Is there more males or females as snake owners? Lets find out.

----------


## gilbertflores

i got 2 females and a male.

----------

_loonunit_ (11-11-2012)

----------


## Soterios

> i got 2 females and a male.


The question was about you, not your snake.  :ROFL:

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (12-20-2013),_CALM Pythons_ (03-02-2017),_dylan815_ (09-08-2017),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (10-19-2019),PartySnake13 (05-07-2020),Pezz (11-07-2017),_reptidude1_ (10-21-2009),_rock_ (11-21-2018)

----------


## jere000

> The question was about you, not your snake.


i didnt get it eithier :ROFL:

----------


## Locutus

Male here, just voted... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Melicious

Woohoo.  Go ladies!  O_o  Someone had to do it.

----------


## snakelover88

Female here, just voted.

----------


## Basketball303

Male (two snakes)...just voted.

----------


## kjhowland

Male, last I checked

----------

_dylan815_ (09-08-2017)

----------


## starmom

Female with 3 Bci's  :Smile:

----------


## Smith285

wow...35 to 35 after I just gave my vote (male)

----------


## _Venom_

Is this about snakes or people?

----------


## starmom

Read the title: Are You Male or Female  :Wink:

----------


## juddb

I voted other because you never know :Weirdface: .

----------


## Soterios

This poll shouldn't be this close. Everyone knows men play with their snakes more. :Razz:

----------

_iCandiBallPythons_ (12-01-2012),PartySnake13 (05-07-2020),Sammiebob (10-03-2014)

----------


## playBALL

> This poll shouldn't be this close. Everyone knows men play with their snakes more.


hehe...true. But Im female and just voted  :Taz:

----------


## Hemphogg

Male Here.. lol Glad I paid attention to the wording...

----------


## Mina

I'm female.  I have 14 snakes, will be 15 by this Saturday.

----------


## Little B-Py

70-50-1, looks like males are pulling ahead. I'll have to get my fiancee to vote using her account so that will add 1 for the female side.

----------


## Ranegyr

And we all know that girls have bigger balls than men.

----------


## mainbutter

> This poll shouldn't be this close. Everyone knows men play with their snakes more.


Only the lonelier ones :-P

----------


## dizzy

Me = Chick

8 of my 10 BPs also = female

That's just 'cus I'm waiting till 09 hatching season to get more males, but I'm sure my ratio will always be more females than males for breeding purposes. Like I have 2 het albino girls and I want to get a female clown, and I'll only get 1 male albino to breed to all 3 of them. Damn I want a clown... And a visual albino...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Malpaso

> The question was about you, not your snake.





> i didnt get it eithier


oh...

----------


## Hyper Joe

> And we all know that girls have bigger balls than men.


Whatever girl does should just mark "other" ehheeheh

----------


## AaronP

I clicked the wrong vote....

----------


## Ranegyr

> I clicked the wrong vote....


lol

----------


## Jmiller250

Male but voted female on accident didnt realize the question to long of a day at work

----------


## bobbi

I AM FEMALE!!! HEAR ME ROAR! lmao

no seriously i am a chick...don't let my name confuse you..my parents had a thing for chicks with guy names :Very Happy:

----------


## Swingline0.0.1

We are both. My husband and I both own and love snakes!

----------


## demonicchild

I'm female.

----------


## aalomon

> Male but voted female on accident didnt realize the question to long of a day at work


Its ok. I voted male and that I am definately not  :sploosh:

----------


## RebelYell83

> And we all know that girls have bigger balls than men.


thats the kinda chick i stay away from

----------


## TheOtherLeadingBrand

I am a female. I am more into the genetics and so forth, the knowledge side of things. Husband just loves them as pets. We both want to breed them! But I am definitely a snake lady.

----------


## Oroborous

I'm a female, and I'm the only person in my family to keep snakes.

----------

_Capray_ (09-15-2012)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Female with lots of snakes!! WOOHOO Go Females!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------

CaptainKillua (12-16-2017)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> I'm a female, and I'm the only person in my family to keep snakes.


I am too. My family doesn't really like snakes, but my mom doesn't mind it. She has some snakes, but I end up caring for them (feeding, cleaning cage, cleaning the water dish, handling..) because she's too "busy". It's like their my own snakes.

----------


## Sarin

I'm surprised at the results. I would've thought females were more snake people!

Female here.  :Wink:

----------


## xXxFluffyEmoxXx

Males..think about it..usualy girls and women are the squimish ones. i voted male because i am an owner but i do know a couple female owners

----------


## snakelady

> Males..think about it..usualy girls and women are the squimish ones. i voted male because i am an owner but i do know a couple female owners


Not really. That's just a stereotype. I find it about half and half. Many males are fearful or squeamish around snakes. Though they are generally more quiet about it than some females.

----------


## aalomon

I agree. I work at a petstore and there are just as many guys as girls that completely freakout when they find out we have snakes in the store.

----------


## Snakeman

all male here  :Very Happy:

----------


## Krista

All of my IRL friends who own snakes are female...hmm weird  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## OgleRpets

Female here, but have to share the glory with my husband.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jamie-n-Heith

This lady loves her snakes!!!

----------


## MissAnne2u

:::::::: peeks down shirt :::::::::

Yep, definately FEMALE !!! I own 1 BP and 1 Brazilian Rainbow Boa

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Female  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lolo76

I'm female, and happy to see it's an almost equal number... I also didn't realize we had so many "other" folks here, LOL.  :Wink:

----------


## Lolo76

> Males..think about it..usualy girls and women are the squimish ones.


Soooooo not true, in my experiences... I'm a woman, so is one of my roommates (who loves the snakes), and apparently so are nearly half of the people here. My roommate was dating this guy who's 6'4", and he turned into a _little girl_ around the snakes. Seriously, he would squeal if I got too close while holding them.  :Very Happy:  I've met lots of other guys who are terrified of snakes, but not too many women - if any.

P.S. One of my tattoo artists also said women handle tats better, and it's usually the big guys who cry and/or pass out... guess there's a reason we do the pregnancies and birth.  :ROFL:

----------


## Oxylepy

...... how do I redo my vote? 

I thought you meant how many do we have in our collection (of snakes), hence voting females but being a male human being

----------


## bamf64

WOW THERE ACCIDENTALLY PUT FEMALE!!  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  I THOUGHT THE POLL WAS DO U HAVE MORE MALE OR FEMALE REPS  :Rolleyes2:  WOOPSIES!!

----------


## Oxylepy

also  I know 5 guys who own snakes and 3 girls who own them. I know 6 or 7 girls who are afraid of snakes and 10 who have always wanted to own them. i know 5 or 6 males who are absolutely freaked by them 20 that are like "if you're holding it I'm cool, otherwise it's dead" and a dozen who want to own them.

Personally I think it all balances out to about even. Which would make it a cross gender deviation from the societal norm.

----------


## darthkevin

2 females here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk that's why it is probably misspelled  :Smile:

----------


## satomi325

Female. 

But I wouldn't mind being a guy......... LoL.....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Daybreaker

Female.

I would never want to be a guy. lol

----------

Romping (09-15-2012)

----------


## devildog_dk

> Female.
> 
> I would never want to be a guy. lol


I would most certainly hope not!

----------


## DooLittle

Female.

I thought it would interesting to how many males vs females were keepers, because I was shocked at how many were female when I first joined.

Oh, but couldn't vote on the poll, because I am on tapatalk.  I wish you could see polls on tapatalk.  :Sad: 
Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## KTyne

All of you people who are accidentally putting Female or Male because you thought the poll was about your Snakes should really read slower.  :Wink: 

Female here, and definitely a proud keeper of the Scaley kind.  :Very Happy:  I have no Female friends that keep Reptiles, although I just recently converted one of my best friends to be a snake/Reptile lover! She came to stay at my house and absolutely fell in love with my little BP.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Redneck_Crow

Female here, with 3 male and 6 female snakes.

----------


## Coleslaw007

Female, boyfriend and I got into snakes together. 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Redneck_Crow

I wish this was a public poll, I wanna know who all of the "others" are.

----------


## Sama

Female here, with 21 snakes 
Hubby has 2  :Razz:

----------


## KTyne

I wish my hubby wanted snakes! He likes my baby BP but he would rather get a Beardie. (which I have no problem with  :Wink:  )

----------


## Wicked Constrictors

Female here and the snakes are mine, hubby is not that into them.

----------


## PyramidPythons

Female with snakes.  Hubby would rather get rid of them all, he is NOT a snake person.   :Razz:

----------


## Mike41793

I HATE when people ask me what sex i am...

----------


## M&H

> I HATE when people ask me what sex i am...


Always a tricky question when it replies on what day of the week it is  :Razz: 


We are both female and have 20 snakes, various geckos, lizards and other reptiles. Pretty much as long as it needs a home we will take it in.

----------


## xFenrir

Female with two snakes. Started off as a half-joke on my part that I wanted a snake for a collective birthday-Christmas present (since my birthday's in March), but he really did buy me a Ball Python! Well, he took me to a show and let me pick her out myself.  :Smile:  Shortly after that he fell just as much in love with snakes as I did and we got our BCI. He spoils them ROTTEN with amazing enclosures and plans to build custom enclosures for every other snake we get! (Although when I get into breeding I'm using racks when I can, haha. Don't want to clean a million tanks!)

----------


## Skittles1101

I'm a female, 14 balls, 2 boas, 1 corn, 3 leos, 1 rat, 1 tortoise, 11 tarantulas  :Very Happy:

----------


## Coleslaw007

> I HATE when people ask me what sex i am...


Hmm....do you often get questioned on your gender....?

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

> Hmm....do you often get questioned on your gender....?
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


All. The. Timeeeee.

----------


## Coleslaw007

> All. The. Timeeeee.


Well next time someone asks just answer with "wanna see?"

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Mike41793_ (09-22-2012)

----------


## satomi325

> All. The. Timeeeee.


Well....That explains a lot... :Wink: 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PorcelainxDoll

Female  :Smile:  with 3 ball pythons. (although my husband says one is his lol)

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

Male with 9 gorgeous, slithery, soft, scaly, sexy balls

----------


## carlson

Male here with one ball and one carpet python.

----------


## catzeye21138

Gosh dang it, I voted for the sex of my snake.

----------


## alpine

Female here. One ball python, two leopard geckos

----------


## BallChick

Female.  :Wink:

----------


## Jam Reptiles

Male here thank you kindly lol

----------


## loonunit

So what we've learned, scientifically, is that male snake owners are much less likely to answer a poll correctly?  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

...it's kind of cool, actually. There are still more crazy snake guys than girls, even with all the wrong answers. But it's surprisingly close. 40% of the answers are women so far? 

I'd be super interested to know if it's just ball-pythons.net? Or if there are this many women on the other forums, too.

----------


## ironpython

You know I think based on my browsing these BP sites there are more females. I think that is cool but unexpected.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## decensored

There is a surprising number of others.

----------


## LotusCorvus

I'm an Other! If we're talking gender, I land in the middle (if we're talking sex, I'm the one who does the parasite-carrying), and my partner is a trans woman, so there, take that binarist poll! lol (I did actually really appreciate there being a third option even if it was meant as a joke). Out of the 6 friends I have that keep herps only 2 are male, and one got into it after I converted him. The other one only keeps frogs so I don't know if he even counts  :Razz:  My partner isn't really a pet person, but she'll still hold the snakes for me while I clean their tubs and she's really sweet with them, not scared at all. Maybe I'll manage to convert her one day~

----------


## eskye

I can account for 6 female snake owners among me and my friends. I think balls may be dominated by males, but cornsnakes owners are almost certainly predominantly female now. All the guys I've met have been saying that corns are too girly.

I bet it really depends on snake species. No way would I keep a full sized Burmese or retic- I just don't have the strength to work with a monster snake. Even bps give me trouble when they're really huge. I'm a small girl- I like my snakes small. I had the most awful time trying to handle a 5.5 foot extremely aggressive kingsnake alone. I prefer garters, sand boas, corns, bps, and ratsnakes among other small species because they're all docile, bps being the most pleasant to handle. I have not yet had a Bp strike at me, and I like to handle mine to make sure that does not happen.

----------


## Solarsoldier001

I'm female


Sent from iPhone 5 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------


## cinnamonpython

female  :Very Happy:

----------


## SylverTears

I'm an other..hehe
No I'm female

----------


## hypnotixdmp

I personally have 3 males and 5 females. But 6 are balls and 2 are boas.

I think it's good to have equal of both so you can have a good number if males to females when, if, you decide to pair them!


0.3 Normals (Coilette, Athena and Mary Jane)
1.0 Pastel (De Sol)
1.0 Spider (Zeus)
1.0 Mojave (Prometheus) 

0.1 Brazilian Rainbow Boa (Stella)
0.1 BCI (Kiyoko)

----------


## Annarose15

> I personally have 3 males and 5 females. But 6 are balls and 2 are boas.
> 
> I think it's good to have equal of both so you can have a good number if males to females when, if, you decide to pair them!


I believe the topic is your gender, not your snakes' gender.  :Wink:

----------


## zx10rBP

male here. just voted. My very first snake ever. Baby ball about 1 1/2 months

----------


## Kaorte

> I believe the topic is your gender, not your snakes' gender.


Loll I figured that was obvious by the title.of the thread..guess not.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

<----- guy! Fellow dudes!!!! I feel as though we are definitely outnumbered.

----------


## Juan Carlos

Male, FTW.  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## Rob

Testosterone FTW!

----------


## DooLittle

> Testosterone FTW!


Pfft.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   ESTROGEN FTW!!!!! :p

----------

_Anya_ (09-28-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Men have estrogen and women have testosterone, too.

----------


## DooLittle

Some more than others.

----------


## Mike41793

Yea. I'm just saying arguing for one hormone over the other doesnt make much sense since you have both lol. 

TEETH! 

NO, BRAIN!

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Female up in hurr

----------


## Rob

> Men have estrogen and women have testosterone, too.


Lol really ......really....

----------

DooLittle (04-25-2013),_Solarsoldier001_ (10-30-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Lol really ......really....


Yea brah, google it.

----------


## Rob

> Yea brah, google it.


I ment as in no kidding...but obviously men have a lot higher levels than women there for associated with testosterone
Get at my level  :Wink: 

sent from my Galaxy s3 using tapatalk2

----------


## DooLittle

> I ment as in no kidding...but obviously men have a lot higher levels than women there for associated with testosterone
> Get at my level 
> 
> sent from my Galaxy s3 using tapatalk2


This is how I read it.

----------


## Mike41793

> I ment as in no kidding...but obviously men have a lot higher levels than women there for associated with testosterone
> Get at my level 
> 
> sent from my Galaxy s3 using tapatalk2


I know that... I said that already lol.  :Confused:

----------


## liv

I don't know guys, I have _raging_ levels of testosterone

----------

_Anya_ (10-17-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> I don't know guys, I have _raging_ levels of testosterone


Yea, your beards longer than mine!

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Yea, your beards longer than mine!


It ain't that long, more thick.

Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Hazardous_Pink

Female  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Super happy female  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Crazymonkee

Female  :Smile: 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk

----------


## swolek

Female here  :Smile: .

----------


## ViperSRT3g

I'm honestly surprised at how balanced the forum demographics are. I was expecting a 9:2 ratio, like the rest of the internet. (Though that consensus is drawn from gaming related things)

I'm just a guy living with his pet snake in Roanoke.

----------

asmodeus (12-19-2013)

----------


## ratchet

Lady here.  :Smile:

----------


## Xtina

Female


Sent from my TARDIS using Tapatalk

----------


## asmodeus

> I'm honestly surprised at how balanced the forum demographics are. I was expecting a 9:2 ratio, like the rest of the internet. (Though that consensus is drawn from gaming related things)
> 
> I'm just a guy living with his pet snake in Roanoke.



Male as well but I completely agree with your point. I thought most internet forums would be similar to gaming ratios. (I am glad they are not!!!)

Sent from a happy snake owner.

----------



----------


## Alexiconartist

I'm a male

But I keep more females than males
Boa ratio 9:11


The BronX BoA

----------


## leylaraks

I'm female...and I keep all female snakes, does that count double? Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Pyrate81_ (05-11-2014)

----------


## richiquick

I'm a male and I keep all females,but my wife has all males,and more expense ones,lol,so one and one

Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk

----------


## MicheC

2 males

----------


## rcjgm5

I voted male but my wife, two sons and daughter also have snakes.

----------


## MrSnake21

Male here

----------


## LightningPython

Female -- and 700th voter :3

----------


## Morjean

FtM  :Wink:

----------

_cristacake_ (06-11-2016)

----------


## stickyalvinroll

It's a sausage fest, however most of my local sales are with females.

----------


## Eavlynn

Female here, I have 8. My boyfriend has 5.

----------


## Check-Raiser

Male over here with 19 ball pythons and 11 leopard geckos

----------


## Slim

Hard to believe this poll's been around for almost 8 years and I never voted or chimed in on it   :Confused: 

Another sausage checking in...

----------


## chip07

Female with 27.

----------


## Morjean

> Hard to believe this poll's been around for almost 8 years and I never voted or chimed in on it  
> 
> *Another sausage checking in...*


That's arguably the best wording I've ever seen to say that, 9/10, would read again

----------

_Fraido_ (07-01-2016),_Slim_ (06-12-2016)

----------


## BrownPolyesterShirt

Female! Only ONE BP...with two empty and lonely enclosures to fill...with an expo coming up in August...and husband has given go ahead to even more NEXT summer. And So It Begins... :Party on:

----------


## auraria

Male here.

Pastel Ball python and a Paradigm boa.

----------


## dkatz4

ok, I am cis-male but, Not for nothing, "other" is a valid choice.  I have a very dear friend who identifies as non-binary and can tell you that it is not an easy identity be saddled with.  But they have chosen to live their life as nature made them and strives to show whomever is willing to listen that all human beings are unique and entitled to their dignity. [steps down from soapbox]

----------

Morjean (06-23-2016)

----------


## Snoopyslim

Taco checking in

----------


## distaff

Female. Three snakes.  Officially, the BF owns one, however.

----------


## Vipera Berus

> ok, I am cis-male but, Not for nothing, "other" is a valid choice.  I have a very dear friend who identifies as non-binary and can tell you that it is not an easy identity be saddled with.  But they have chosen to live their life as nature made them and strives to show whomever is willing to listen that all human beings are unique and entitled to their dignity. [steps down from soapbox]


Its often easier for those who don't have the normal ones to keep quiet about it, anyone who is open about is a heck of a lot braver about it than I.

----------

_dkatz4_ (07-17-2016)

----------


## ratchet

Lady.  5 ball pythons, 2 boas and a king snake.  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BMorrison

3 and 3 here as of now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## the_rotten1

Whoops. I also thought this was about the snakes and not me. Might've skewed the results a bit.

----------


## Giga

Female,

2 corns, 1 sand boa and a false water cobra

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Masculum. 
1.1 king snakes, 1.1 bull snakes, 3.1 carpet pythons

----------


## GoingPostal

Female here although my herp collection is mostly male.  Have a male iguana also.  

1.0 ball python
0.1 western hognose
1.0 dumerils boa
1.0 boa constrictor 
1.1 borneo short tail pythons
2.0 blood pythons
1.0 sumatran short tail python

----------


## WellerJD88

Male. Though my wife is in on it too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BR8080

I have an outty.  

Currently only 1 BP and she's been a great first for me.  

Eventually going to expand with a male BP and male BRB.

----------


## Maddlesrain

The poll isn't showing up for me on my phone, but I'm female ✌️ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sallos

-1 to me for lack of reading comprehension.    Thankfully, the answer was correct as my bp is also male.

----------


## Zincubus

I'd guess that 18 out of 20 are MALE .. In my case ..... simply because I read that males make smaller adults .

----------


## paulrobert

Male here

----------


## paulrobert

> I'd guess that 18 out of 20 are MALE .. In my case ..... simply because I read that males make smaller adults .


He's doing a count of snake owners, not their snakes. If you're a dude, vote +1 male. not your snakes.

----------


## Zincubus

> He's doing a count of snake owners, not their snakes. If you're a dude, vote +1 male. not your snakes.


Ooooops ....thank you !


That's my dyslexia / Aspergers kicking in ...

MALE 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## KMG

Being this thread and poll was created in 2008 I think creating a new one would give a more accurate representation of who is here now. Much has changed since then. We are missing some good folks....I wonder where they went.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-03-2018)

----------


## Lizardlicks

That would be nice.  Would especially like a poll where the other/NB option isn't tacked on as a joke.  :Razz:

----------


## Reinz

> Being this thread and poll was created in 2008 I think creating a new one would give a more accurate representation of who is here now. Much has changed since then. We are missing some good folks....I wonder where they went.


Into their hides.

----------

Monty44 (02-26-2017),Timelugia (12-29-2016)

----------


## KMG

> Into their hides.


I don't think heating a rat will work to bring them out like it does my snakes.

----------


## Lady mkrj58

I have 13 Boys and three Girls.

Sent from my LG-V930 using Tapatalk

----------


## Slither Seeker

my daughter has a BRB and my son and I both have one BP each.  I said male for myself.

----------

Junior013 (01-27-2017)

----------


## Junior013

Male here ( with one and only male ball python, Cheddar )

----------


## CALM Pythons

> I have 13 Boys and three Girls.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V930 using Tapatalk


It askes what you are not your snakes lmbo

----------


## Zincubus

This confusion will continue until the thread title is reworded , I feel .

----------


## redshepherd

Half the voters voted how many more female or male snakes they have, and the other half voted their own gender. And the OP's question still confuses me. HAHA

----------

Sallos (04-17-2017),Zincubus (03-06-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

Best looking at the new better worded Snake owner Gender thread ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Moshimaru

I'm a female!

----------


## Pterolykus

Female with 3 BPs, a BCI, Cali King, Western Hog, and Crestie.

----------


## ExoticBalls816

seems like guys are reigning in the snake world  :Wink:

----------


## Zincubus

> seems like guys are reigning in the snake world


Errrrr if you check the actual " Snake keeping Gender thread "' .... It is currently 13 :4 to the women !!

----------


## Dutti

4 males: BP, BCI, Dumeril, ATB.

----------


## Zincubus

> Errrrr if you check the actual " Snake keeping Gender thread "' .... It is currently 13 :4 to the women !!




Unless you're referring to snakes  :Smile:

----------


## RickyNY

> 4 males: BP, BCI, Dumeril, ATB.


YOU, not your snakes. Are you a man or a woman?

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-02-2018)

----------


## Dutti

> YOU, not your snakes. Are you a man or a woman?


Man

----------


## BluuWolf

Female!  :Razz: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Outlawbp

Male just voted

----------


## Dutti

> 4 males: BP, BCI, Dumeril, ATB.


I just added a male GTP to my snakes. So i have 5 males now.

----------


## Zincubus

Are you guys also contributing to the more clearly titled Snake keeper gender thread ??

Seems to be a lot of confusion in this thread still 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## ebbanflo

male pretty sure

----------


## Zincubus

> male pretty sure


You or the snake?

I really don't know anymore  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-03-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

Male.. But these days who know by next year ROFL

----------

_zina10_ (11-20-2018)

----------


## krampvs

Whoops lol

----------


## Skyrivers

I find females easier to handle in general than males.

----------


## zina10

> I find females easier to handle in general than males.



I dunno, man...LOL


"View Poll Results: Are you Male or Female"


The poll asks if there are more male keepers or female keepers (of snakes)


Most generally don't find female humans easier to handle then males. Generally... :ROFL:

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-20-2018),_Dianne_ (11-20-2018),e_nigma (02-16-2019),lew-e (02-06-2020),_Pengil_ (11-20-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

:ROFL:  Somehow this thread ended up talking about the snakes gender instead of the owners... :ROFL:

----------

e_nigma (02-16-2019),_zina10_ (11-20-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

:Very Happy:  OH MY GOD! I read the post wrong. LMAO!!!!!! I keep more females that males but am male. LMAO




> I dunno, man...LOL
> 
> 
> "View Poll Results: Are you Male or Female"
> 
> 
> The poll asks if there are more male keepers or female keepers (of snakes)
> 
> 
> Most generally don't find female humans easier to handle then males. Generally...

----------

_zina10_ (11-20-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

> OH MY GOD! I read the post wrong. LMAO!!!!!! I keep more females that males but am male. LMAO


Well you weren't the ONLY one, that's what's so hilarious!   :Very Happy:

----------

_zina10_ (11-20-2018)

----------


## zina10

I wonder what the 32 "others" stand for... :Weirdface:

----------


## Ditto

> I wonder what the 32 "others" stand for...


They could be nonbinary, or just prefer not to say  :Smile:

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-20-2018),_zina10_ (11-20-2018)

----------


## zina10

> They could be nonbinary, or just prefer not to say


Or, since there was some confusion, have snakes that they aren't sure of, sex wise.   :Wink:

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-21-2018),_Ditto_ (11-20-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

There is another similar thread as I recall ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Danger noodles

Id vote that I am a male but.... this poll doesnt seem to accurate since people like sky cant read lol

----------


## e_nigma

Make man, female BP!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## e_nigma

> Make man, female BP!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Male human, BP female. Oops.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

oof I accidentally clicked male instead of female  :Sad:

----------


## Bogertophis

> Male.. But these days who know by next year ROFL


So it's been about a year- just checking, you still a guy?   :ROFL:  (this poll was about snake OWNERS, not their snakes  :Wink:   & fyi, I'm still a gal...)

----------


## zina10

I'm still female, too !!!! LOL

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-16-2019),_CALM Pythons_ (02-18-2019),_Dianne_ (02-16-2019)

----------


## SquirmyPug

But how can we be SURE that you're both still female?   :Razz:   :Pee:   :Rochambeaux: :

----------


## richardhind1972

I'm still male too

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-16-2019),_CALM Pythons_ (02-18-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

I'm a female and I own a male snake.
Did I do this right???

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-16-2019),_CALM Pythons_ (02-18-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

There are two similar threads ...one has a rather ambiguous thread title though .. err this one  :Smile: 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CALM Pythons

> So it's been about a year- just checking, you still a guy?   (this poll was about snake OWNERS, not their snakes   & fyi, I'm still a gal...)


Hahahaha yes I am.. theres no changin this ole Boy  glad to here your still Sugar & Spice & Everything Nice lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-18-2019)

----------


## CALM Pythons

Glad to here we all are still Intact hahahaha we are all to good looking to change  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-25-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

Have we cleared things yet ??

Are we talking about female snakes or female snake keepers ?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Sonebi

well I am trans but not female or male but i do lean more masc  :Confused2:

----------

